# PR police check info and time line



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

hi can anybody help we have just recieved notice from cic and we need to get all our stuff together can any one tell me how do i get the police check done or is it just a CRB check ?and if anybody as been through this process can you give use a time line from getting notice to send details we have until november 15 to get it all together .to arriving in canada.hope somone can help cheers gaz


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

gazanjuls said:


> hi can anybody help we have just recieved notice from cic and we need to get all our stuff together can any one tell me how do i get the police check done or is it just a CRB check ?and if anybody as been through this process can you give use a time line from getting notice to send details we have until november 15 to get it all together .to arriving in canada.hope somone can help cheers gaz


Your post isn't too clear. Have you received a TWP or PR status? Are you arriving in Canada on November 15th? Read the following which gives full details of how to get police checks done.
How to obtain a police certificate - United Kingdom


----------



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> Your post isn't too clear. Have you received a TWP or PR status? Are you arriving in Canada on November 15th? Read the following which gives full details of how to get police checks done.
> How to obtain a police certificate - United Kingdom


hi thanks what is a twp?we are not arriving in nov we have to send all our details to them by then proof of ID, funds ,all that stuff sorry


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

gazanjuls said:


> hi thanks what is a twp?we are not arriving in nov we have to send all our details to them by then proof of ID, funds ,all that stuff sorry


Okay, a TWP is a Temporary Work Permit. Hope the link to the site helps you with your police check(s).


----------



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

it does thanks


----------

